# Slayer - Nuclear Blast Records Photoshoot 2015 (x3 HQ/UUHQ)



## Claudia (24 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## redbeard (24 Aug. 2015)

:thx:

:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:

Aber Dave und Jeff (RIP) fehlen... ​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Aug. 2015)

redbeard schrieb:


> :thx:
> 
> :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:
> 
> Aber Dave und Jeff (RIP) fehlen... ​



Word! :thumbup:


----------



## Simpotjawka (3 Dez. 2016)

Very thanks!


----------

